# bands for saunders wrist rockot pro



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

i think santa may be bringing me a saunders wrist rocket pro.

i have no knowledge of these type of slingshot and would be greatful for some advice on what size bandsets i should make up for it

from what i,ve read the advantage these slingshots have is greater speed due to longer draw is this correct.?

i suppose the obvious answer is to use the theraband calculator chart and input the longer draw length, but i would be keen to see what others are using.

my normal draw length is 70 cm/27.5 inches and my ammo is 10mm steel and 11mm lead

thank you


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

come on guys/gals surely somebody uses and has knowledge of this type of slingshot ?

maybe i,d better notify santa that a different model may be more appropriate, :wave:

regards

stevie


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I have one but have yet had to change the set it came with. If I remember correctly the man to talk to is texshooter and you can also go check out simpleshot.com since they now also sell that sling. I hope this helps.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't ship overseas at this time! -- Tex


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks for the replies

i make up my own tbg bandsets

just wondering on what folks have found works best and how much longer i should cut the bands

i have kind of worked out what works for my normal draw length [width and taper ] so is it just a matter of sticking with this and making the bands longer or does it not work like that?

ta


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

i have been watching some video,s of folks using starship or extended forks type slingshots and they seem to be using single bands.

sorry if this sounds like i,m a bit stupid but i still don,t know if the concept of bands for these slingshots is the same as with standard slingshots.

i use double tbg but are single bands all that is neccessary

i understand about percentage of stretching .ie,4 times reach etc but i cannot find any info on band dimensions for these slingshots

i,m quite happy to experiment with making my own bands but any info to get me started would be great

thank you


----------

